# pigeon flies



## teply (Mar 28, 2002)

I have a terrible problem with pigeon flies. Each of my 55 birds are carrying at least 5 pigeon flies in their feathers. The flies torment them constantly and are extremly hard to kill with your fingers. I squeze them as hard as I can and when I release the pressure they just jump back into the feathers. They're full of blood so I know they are dining on my birds. Does any one know how to get rid of them.


------------------
teply


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Teply,

First, I would use the seven dust, and dust them all, being careful not to get it in their eyes, beak, and nostrils. Or you can use Anti-Sect 2000 which will kill anything crawling on them. You probably should spray their whole coop with the anti-sect 2000 since youv'e got them so bad. 

You might also give all your birds a good dose of garlic in their water once a week, it will not only repel all kinds of parasites, but it's good for them! Take a teaspoon minced garlic to a gallon water and let them drink it for a day. 

Are you letting them bathe? This will also help keep down the bugs.

Let us know how it is going. Treesa


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Here are some products you can use for pigeon flies and other little critters;
Go to: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/misc_disinfec/ 
Regards,
Carl


Ectiban D
Ectiban D is a synthetic pyrethrum and very effective against pigeon flies. Most effective when sprinkled under nest pads. You can use it on the birds, in the nest boxes, on the perches, etc. 
#704 Ectiban D 2 lbs. $6.95

#705 Ectiban D 2 for $12.75


Foy's Bath Salts
Good for 30 baths. Conditions the birds and effectively removes parasites, especially mites and lice. You will see the birds love the bath, insuring each bird is treated. Add 1 tablespoon per bath. 
#712 Foy's Bath Salts 3 lbs. $9.95

#713 Foy's Bath Salts 2 for $17.95

Malathion 57%
A concentrate used for control of lice, mites, mosquitoes and pigeon flies. Dilute and spray or brush on perches. Remove birds from loft. Use 1/4 cup to 2 gallons of warm water as a dip. 
#793 Malathion 57 Quart $21.95


Permectrin II
This is a 10% permectrin concentrate which is an all natural insect killer including the pigeon fly. Lasts for up to 30 days. Mix with water, 1/2 ounce to a gallon. Use once and then in 10-12 days again, to break the cycle. 
#707 Permectrin II 8 oz. $10.95

Tobacco Dust
A 100% natural product that will kill insects on the birds and in the loft. Sprinkle at the bottom of the nest bowl. Fill a plastic squeeze bottle and puff it into places insects may hide. It also helps discourage dogs, cats and rabbits from entering lawns and gardens. 
#769 Tobacco Dust 4 lbs. $13.95

top
Tobacco Stems
Build their nest or let them build their own with these insect killing stems. Soak if needed to form a nest. Box measures approximately 16" x 12" x 10 1/2". 
#746 Tobacco Stems $6.00

#747 Tobacco Stems 2 for $10.00


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

I have read many times that garlic will kill the parasites on pigeons, I have a pigeon I'm rehabbing. It's had many visits to the vet, and the vet has given it 3 injections of Ivermectin. One injection every two weeks . It is supposed to kill the lice and it still has lice. I was hoping the garlic will work. How long do you have to give them the water with the garlic in it?? 
Jen











> Originally posted by bigbird:
> *Here are some products you can use for pigeon flies and other little critters;
> Go to: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/misc_disinfec/
> Regards,
> ...


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Though flies are really though!








Once I held my Dotty in the bath for over 15 minutes but that little bug didn't even die. I don't know but how could he have been able to breathe under there!

I later used an anti parasite spray for pigeons and found him (the bug that is.. ) dead in the bottom of the cage (Thank God)

I heard that those bugs lay their eggs in the pigeon poop/pigeon nests and the babies hatch and jump out onto a host (pigeon) ..
Maybe it would help to keep the area extra clean so they won't reproduce?

Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

Garlic will defenitely help keep parasites away, mainly endoparasites, worms, and things. (Parasites that live on the inside of the pigeons body) You give them the water with minced Garlic for 2 days, leave the water in there all day, then clear water for a day, and apple cider vinegar for one day. (1/2 teasp. to 1/2 gallon water) Repeat in two weeks.

Lice are killed by products like Anti-sect 2000, which has Permectrin in it, and also the products that Carl listed above. Lice and mites are parasites that live on the outside of the body.

Ivermectin, I believe is for endoparasites, not for lice and mites.

Treesa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I need to clarify, once you use the sprays to kill the lice and mites, and flies, you can use garlic for preventive maintenance. Garlic will mainly send gut parasites running, but also seems to be a great to keep lice away(flies & mosquitos) from the smell! whew! The smell was so bad in my coop the other day,, that I'm sure it will also keep any vampires away!!


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Again,
Well my vet gave the injection specifically for the Lice. I had oral antibiotics for the other parasites. She had her pop tested. So the garlic won't make the lice go away, it will prevent it from coming back?? How many times do you give it to them?? I also had another question for you. About your Skye. What kinda pigeon is he?? I saw the Pet Physic episode with him. My Merlin looks identical to him. I thought he was a homer..but his beak isn't short like theirs. 
Jen











> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *I need to clarify, once you use the sprays to kill the lice and mites, and flies, you can use garlic for preventive maintenance. Garlic will mainly send gut parasites running, but also seems to be a great to keep lice away(flies & mosquitos) from the smell! whew! The smell was so bad in my coop the other day,, that I'm sure it will also keep any vampires away!!*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Simply the smell of the garlic on their skin will keep lice at minimum. Letting the birds bathe, and general cleanliness is always a must too! You can give them garlic once or twice a week. I am still experimenting with garlic and love the results.

Skye is a very light Blue Bar, a homing pigeon. I have blue bars with a shorter beak, and they are wider in their build with stocky legs -they are show pigeons. 

I saw a pigeon on the back of the Siegel Catelog, named "Diablo"- who is identical looking to "Skye" even the head. Treesa


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Trees Gray!
The bird I'm rehabbing hasn't had a bath since I had her. Aug 9th. She's still skiddish of me. She just looks at me like why is that water their? I keep her cage as spotless as I can. I just wantd to try the garlic. As for Merlin, seeing as I rescued him when he was a week old, do you think maybe he's some kind of cross breed? Merlin is quite large, my hand barely fits around him, I figured it was because he was a male. I did see his mother, she had red eyes and was about three shades lighter than him. I've seen pics of male and female homers, and show homers. It just seems the two things that are different, are the shorter beaks, and the light white ring around their eyes. I just always wondered what he was. It's just one of those things you wanna know. He's my baby!!
Jen











> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *Simply the smell of the garlic on their skin will keep lice at minimum. Letting the birds bathe, and general cleanliness is always a must too! You can give them garlic once or twice a week. I am still experimenting with garlic and love the results.
> 
> Skye is a very light Blue Bar, a homing pigeon. I have blue bars with a shorter beak, and they are wider in their build with stocky legs -they are show pigeons.
> ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jen,

Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with your birds. Merlin must be one happy baby to have found you. If Merlin looks like a Blue Bar he probably is. I have blue bars that are darker with bright red eyes. I have a three males "Huckleberry, Petrie, and Pluto" (from same parents) who are big, and Huck is bigger than all of them, I can't get my hands around him.
They look different from Skye, but they are Blue-Bars. They are all Homers.

My young birds don't have the white around their eyes, yet. That comes with age.

Treesa


----------



## teply (Mar 28, 2002)

this is Teply again the originator of this page. I just wanted to thank all of you for all the good advice. It may be a few weeks before I post again but will start out with "pigeon flies" for the subject and will let you know how the war with the flies went. It breaks my heart to see what these birds are going through.


----------

